# Who's going to Trax 2009



## MeganeChick

seeing as I accidentally ressurrected the 2008 thread without realising and caused us all to post in it

lets start the 2009 one:

http://www.traxshows.co.uk/

who is going to Trax and which club stand will you be on?

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net / renaultsport.co.uk)
2. Gaz W
3. happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
4. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
5. RussZS - (with meganesport / renaultsport)
6. Grayfox (PumaPeople.com)
7. Puntoboy 
8. Escort God (midz modified next to the ken block feature)
9. Rob750 (Big Coupe)
10. Rhys - (with EssexBoyz.com)
11. scotty_86 (fastcarcentral.co.uk)
12. Gandi (zsoc.com, in the missus suzuki swift sport, altho ill be driving up in a white Evo5 so wave if you see me) 
13. General Togging Round.....benefits of a Press Pass 
14. MATT ST in R26 (SW-CC stand)
15. j4miejenks - I will be attending along with another 50 or so MG ZR's from themgzr.co.uk
16. ianFRST - god knows which stand but next to a green mk3 fiesta rs turbo


----------



## Detail My Ride

I should be, won't be with a specific stand although will be around attending to a few cars etc :thumb:

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W


----------



## wedgie

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)


----------



## Elliott19864

I am going, I am going.

3 day bender of shows, ED38 Friday and Saturday and make our way over to Traxs on the Sunday.


----------



## MeganeChick

lol you have wrecked the nice orderly list we had going on


----------



## wedgie

that is easy to repair, as long as the next atendee copy and pastes my last post


----------



## MeganeChick

lol you know they wont do though


----------



## happypostie

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife) 
4.happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm going too. Just need to give my club a kick up the ****.


----------



## jimmy_b_84

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4.happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4.happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
6. RussZS - ClioSport

Is anyone camping the night before?


----------



## grayfox

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4.happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
6. RussZS - ClioSport
7. Grayfox (PumaPeople.com)


----------



## wedgie

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4.happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
6. RussZS - ClioSport
7. Grayfox (PumaPeople.com)


So far, it looks like there are going to be 6 DW cars on various stands, with Gaz sneeking about :lol::lol::lol:


I normally only attend jap events,so i have never been to trax before (or silverstone),so is there anyway the DW members could meet up during the day to talk about what they have used on there car?


Wedgie


----------



## MeganeChick

yeah would be good to have a DW meet during the day 

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4. happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
6. RussZS - ClioSport
7. Grayfox (PumaPeople.com)
8. Puntoboy


----------



## Escort God

defo going and defo arranging a night before hotel 

be on Park 'n' Pose area


----------



## MeganeChick

there are a fair few of us from our club camping at the Hamilton Fields campsite - we camped there for Renault World Series and they were pretty well accommodating and good prices too


----------



## MeganeChick

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4. happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
6. RussZS - ClioSport
7. Grayfox (PumaPeople.com)
8. Puntoboy 
9. Escort God (in the Park 'n' Pose area)
10. Rob750 (Big Coupe)


----------



## Rizzo

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4. happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
6. RussZS - ClioSport
7. Grayfox (PumaPeople.com)
8. Puntoboy
9. Escort God (in the Park 'n' Pose area)
10. Rob750 (Big Coupe)
11. Rhys - (with EssexBoyz.com)


----------



## MATT ST

Im takeing my R26 up and im going to be on SW-CC stand.


----------



## scotty_86

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4. happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
6. RussZS - ClioSport
7. Grayfox (PumaPeople.com)
8. Puntoboy
9. Escort God (in the Park 'n' Pose area)
10. Rob750 (Big Coupe)
11. Rhys - (with EssexBoyz.com) 
12. scotty_86 (fastcarcentral.co.uk)


----------



## Gandi

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4. happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
6. RussZS - ClioSport
7. Grayfox (PumaPeople.com)
8. Puntoboy
9. Escort God (in the Park 'n' Pose area)
10. Rob750 (Big Coupe)
11. Rhys - (with EssexBoyz.com)
12. scotty_86 (fastcarcentral.co.uk)
13. Gandi (zsoc.com, in the missus suzuki swift sport, altho ill be driving up in a white Evo5 so wave if you see me)


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Are there any confirmed trade stands apart from autoglym?


----------



## MARKETMAN

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4. happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
6. RussZS - ClioSport
7. Grayfox (PumaPeople.com)
8. Puntoboy
9. Escort God (in the Park 'n' Pose area)
10. Rob750 (Big Coupe)
11. Rhys - (with EssexBoyz.com)
12. scotty_86 (fastcarcentral.co.uk)
13. Gandi (zsoc.com, in the missus suzuki swift sport, altho ill be driving up in a white Evo5 so wave if you see me) 
14. General Togging Round.....benefits of a Press Pass :thumb:


----------



## MeganeChick

1. MeganeChick (with meganesport.net)
2. Gaz W
3. Wedgie (hondalife)
4. happypostie will be on vectra-c.com stand
5. Jimmy_b_84 (on-the-limit.co.uk) i'll prop be cleaning though as i get to keep the cars in good nick
6. RussZS - ClioSport
7. Grayfox (PumaPeople.com)
8. Puntoboy
9. Escort God (in the Park 'n' Pose area)
10. Rob750 (Big Coupe)
11. Rhys - (with EssexBoyz.com)
12. scotty_86 (fastcarcentral.co.uk)
13. Gandi (zsoc.com, in the missus suzuki swift sport, altho ill be driving up in a white Evo5 so wave if you see me) 
14. General Togging Round.....benefits of a Press Pass 
15. MATT ST in R26 (SW-CC stand)
16. j4miejenks - I will be attending along with another 50 or so MG ZR's from themgzr.co.uk


----------



## MeganeChick

MATT ST said:


> Im takeing my R26 up and im going to be on SW-CC stand.


come say hello at the meganesport / renaultsport stand


----------



## Rizzo

roll on next weekend


----------



## Escort God

wont be on park and pose
but be on midz modified next to the ken block fetaure so we got a great spot 

roll on next weekish


----------



## wedgie

i wont be there cause i need to head to scotland for a funeral


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm on the MeganeSport stand now too Sarah - promise not to park next to you


----------



## ianFRST

ill be there too 

im on stand, but not sure if its a specific stand or not :lol:

ill be next to a green mk3 fiesta rs turbo, thats all i know :lol:


----------



## MeganeChick

RussZS said:


> I'm on the MeganeSport stand now too Sarah - promise not to park next to you


hahaha!! yes you wouldnt want to be shown up again now would you lol  



ianFRST said:


> ill be there too
> 
> im on stand, but not sure if its a specific stand or not :lol:
> 
> ill be next to a green mk3 fiesta rs turbo, thats all i know :lol:


ooh cool, i wanna see your new RS


----------



## Ti22

I might come up for this one. .


----------



## MeganeChick

yeah do it 

will you be with a club?

also, are we all going to have a DW meet somewhere on site?


----------



## phil67

I should be there, not to sure which stand at the moment


----------



## MeganeChick

well didnt actualy meet anyone off here except those I alread knew lol

but got some pics to post up - and seems to have been mostly of the new Focus RS lol  soo nice, i want one lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Sorry for checking out your swirls lol

Was nice to meet you again though, and Jen too, she is as crazy as on the vid :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner

It was a good show in general, our stand was in the corner next to ken blocks jump, so got a good look in on that. 

There was a really nice red/black 59 plate vxr on the way in, I think his misses though I was a perve staring at her, shame is was staring at the swirls when it caught the sun. lol


----------



## MeganeChick

RussZS said:


> Sorry for checking out your swirls lol
> 
> Was nice to meet you again though, and Jen too, she is as crazy as on the vid :lol:


haha i know, they need sorting at some point lol 

hope you had a good day - shame we didnt have a DW meet though lol

my pics are here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1716876


----------



## dazzlers82

Damn I missed this thread I was there on the spec r stand with the blue p1 at the front :thumb:


----------



## Rizzo

was a tiring day, but glad the weather held out, btw Sarah a load of meganes passed me in Silverstone when I pulled over to go to the toilet lol, it was in the grounds jus wondered if it was you, i had a mk1 golf cab.


----------



## MeganeChick

i dont know if i know when it was you went to the toliet lol!! but it would probably have been me as i came in with my car club


----------

